
A Queer History of Computing: Part Four (2013) - Gormisdomai
http://rhizome.org/editorial/2013/may/6/queer-history-computing-part-four/
======
Gormisdomai
OP here. This is part 4 of a 5 part series I stumbled across exploring Queer
figures in the history of computer science. Parts 3, 4 and 5 are particularly
interesting because they explore Queer history within CS beyond just Turing
and Wittgenstein (discussed in parts 1 & 2).

Landin is a particularly interesting figure to study - he's one of the fathers
of functional programming and the author of the much beloved paper "The next
700 programming languages" [1] where he coined the term "syntactic sugar"

[1]
[http://www.math.bas.bg/bantchev/place/iswim/next700.pdf](http://www.math.bas.bg/bantchev/place/iswim/next700.pdf)

